# Ever seen these?



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

They look old school and not too comfortable to use without gloves.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Seen something simular at harbor fright


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes snap on tools make some thing just like these pricy tools but you can put a lot of torque on them


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> ...


A customer from Germany gave these to me as a thank you. I looked it up. They are German pipe wrenches from the 50's


----------

